# FREE ONLINE IQ TEST!



## mandar5 (Aug 28, 2005)

Hello guys is there any site where i can take free iq test.I want serious and trusted site other than spark tests. 8)


----------



## bharat_r (Aug 28, 2005)

didn't searching google for free IQ tests help?


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 28, 2005)

here


*www.google.com/search?hl=en&hs=DZW....intelligencetest.com++free++online++iq++test
*iqtests.fabiand.net/
*www.testcafe.com/iqtest/
*www.highiqsociety.org/noflash/nonmembers/iqtests.htm
*www.highiqsociety.org/noflash/nonmembers/iqtests.htm?IQ
*web.tickle.com/forward?sid=2381&supp=333_banner&test=uiqogt
*web.tickle.com/
*www.majon.com/iq.html
*www.majon.com/testprep/
*www.ivillage.co.uk/ivillageuk/articles/0,,161171_182561,00.html
*www.ivillage.co.uk/workcareer/worktools/iqtest/articles/0,,223_646367,00.html
*www.okcupid.com/slut
*www.okcupid.com/tests/take?testid=15273633770079357960
*www.allthetests.com/
*www.allthetests.com/iq-test-intelligence.php3
*health.ivillage.com/
*www.queendom.com/tests/
*www.queendom.com/tests/alltests.html
*amby.com/go_ghoti/on-line_tests.html
*www.selfgrowth.com/test.html
*www.helpself.com/
*www.helpself.com/thinker.htm
*dir.yahoo.com/Social_Science/Psychology/Intelligence/Intelligence_Quotient__IQ_/IQ_Tests/
*dir.yahoo.com/Social_Science/Psychology/Branches/Personality_Psychology/Online_Tests/
*www.google.com/Top/Science/Social_Sciences/Psychology/Intelligence/IQ_Tests/
*www.aboriginemundi.com/personalitytest/
*www.aboriginemundi.com/puzzle.htm
*www.weird-websites.com/totalyweird...-children-new-online-IQ-test-verbal-funny.htm
*www.weird-websites.com/justweird/Games/Iqquiz/IQ.htm
*www.fetchfido.co.uk/games/games-offsite/iq-test.htm
*www.fetchfido.co.uk/games/menu/games_menu.htm
*free-online-iq-test.cyberis.fr/
*www.wilywalnut.com/iq_test/iq_test.htm
*www.learningchoices.com/assessments.htm
*www.librarysupportstaff.com/ed4you.html
*www.librarysupportstaff.com/4personaltest.html
*www.education.centralvirginia.net/test_title.htm
*www.zdaily.com/
*www.zdaily.com/vocabulary.htm
*www.afunzone.com/
*www.teststeststests.com/
*www.wilderdom.com/intelligence/intelligenceLinksIQTests.html


----------

